# Eating Disorders and IBS



## 16198 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi, I'm 21, and suffered from bulimia nervosa from the age of about 12. I finally recovered just under a year ago but I've been having IBS-like symptoms for about 4 years since taking a massive laxative overdose. My step-mum is a nurse and is pretty sure I do have IBS but I'm scared to go to a dr because I've seen them before about my symptoms and they don't do anything. Lately the pain has become really unbearable, no matter what I eat the pain starts about 10 minutes after eating and can last for up to 3-4 hours. I have horrible abdominal swelling and I hate going into University because I keep having to leave class to go to the toilet. I constantly pass wind and my "friends" keep calling me stinky. I'm in my final year and there are a lot of home pressures. I don't know what to do. I've heard that IBS is quite common amongst people with eating disorders, but it's a harsh irony that my IBS-like symptoms should get so much worse now I'm finally recovered. Is that normal?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well we've had a fair number of people who recovered from eating disorders here. I'm not sure if there has been a study to see if it is more common in that population than in others. It is pretty common in people who never suffered anything like that.One thing OTC you can try for the pain if you won't see the doctor (and I think you should if it has gotten worse, but I understand the frustration) is peppermint. I use Altoids, they have enough peppermint oil to work for me, and they are easy to get and socially acceptable. Try taking 1-2 of them 20-30 minutes before a meal and see it that helps. Peppermint tea used this way (real peppermint, not artificially flavored) can also work for some. Peppermint is an antispasmodic, and one of the things doctor may try first for you is a prescription antispasmodic scheduled the same way I described. Peppermint can relax the sphincter at the top of the stomach, so if you have heartburn issues it can make that worse.If it doesn't constipated you to much, pepto bismol (any bismuth containing anti-diarrheal) actually can reduce the stench of the farts. To reduce volume you might look at a probiotic bacteria supplement. http://www.gicare.com/pated/edtgs12.htm may help with food selection to find foods that don't increase gas as much.Good luck, and congratulations on recovering from the eating disorder.K.


----------



## 16428 (Jan 3, 2006)

If your Dr is not taking your symptoms seriously then it might be an idea to get a second opinion from another Dr, If this is not an option normally chemists will advise you on options you can try.http://www.imodium.com/page.jhtml?lid=imodium_advanced


----------



## 14255 (Dec 1, 2005)

Jupiter,I suffered from anorexia a number of years ago and found that my IBS symptoms flared up quite badly once I recovered. I've heard from a number of people with similar experiences, as well. I wish I could help you more than that. I've never told my physicians about the eating disorder at all


----------



## 22830 (May 4, 2006)

the same thing has happened to me. i suppose before i wasn't eating that much so there really wasn't anything to digest, so the ibs symptoms weren't as bad. now, however, i binge so im constantly going to the toilet. ibs and eds are really not the best companions!


----------



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

Me too!! I quit eating normally for several months and when I started up again it was almost as if my body couldn't handle food. Now everything gives me D. But at least I eat now...too much. I need to lose about 50 pounds


----------

